# [SOLVED] wine skrót na pulpicie

## wirus

Witam,

jak powinien wyglądać prawidłowo skrót do programu 

by działał odpowiednio?, bo gdy dam:

```
wine .wine/drive_c/Program Files/test/test.exe
```

program nie działa prawidłowo.

Natomiast wklepanie:

```
$ cd .wine/drive_c/Program Files/test/

$ wine test.exe
```

powoduje prawidłowe odpalenie programu.

Program test.exe podczas uruchomienia tworzy sobie plik tymczasowy,

który powinien znaleźć się w tym samym miejscu (.wine/drive_c/Program Files/test/).

Uruchomienie ze skrótu nie tworzy pliku tymczasowego w tym miejscu i program

nie startuje.

```
Installed versions:  0.9.46(11:37:51 2 XII 2007)(X alsa dbus esd hal jpeg ldap ncurses opengl oss xml -cups -jack -lcms -nas -scanner)

     Homepage:            http://www.winehq.com/

     Description:         free implementation of Windows(tm) on Unix
```

Last edited by wirus on Mon Jan 07, 2008 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wodzik

niektore programy wymagaja zeby wine byl odpalony z katalogu w ktorym sie znajduja. moze w wine idzie podac w jakim katalogu ma zaczac prace?

----------

## Pryka

to zrób prosty skrypt na pulpicie zamiast skrótu i tak jedno wyjdzie

W treści podaj to co w pierwszym poście  :Razz: 

```
cd .wine/drive_c/Program Files/test/

wine test.exe
```

 :Razz: Last edited by Pryka on Sat Jan 05, 2008 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

W KDE masz w konfiguracji skrótu coś takiego jak "Katalog roboczy".

----------

## wirus

 *unK wrote:*   

> W KDE masz w konfiguracji skrótu coś takiego jak "Katalog roboczy".

 

Uzywam Gnome.

----------

## garwol

```
env WINEPREFIX="/home/garwol/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\SCi Games\Richard Burns Rally\RichardBurnsRally.exe"
```

tak wyglada skrot ktory wine samo mi umiescilo na pulpicie, moze zrob cos w tym stylu  :Smile: 

----------

## wirus

 *garwol wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> env WINEPREFIX="/home/garwol/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\SCi Games\Richard Burns Rally\RichardBurnsRally.exe"
> ```
> ...

 

Nie pomogło.

Narazie poradziłem sobie w ten sposób:

```
mkdir .wine/skróty

cd .wine/skróty

echo "cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/test/ wine test.exe" > test

chmod +x test
```

i na pulpicie zrobiłem skrót do .wine/skróty/test

Ale szukam bardziej "eleganckiego" rozwiązania.

----------

## SlashBeast

Tip of the Day: Nie używaj w nazwach plików polskich znaków. Pewnego dnia możesz mieć zonka.

----------

## matiit

```
cd ~/Desktop && touch aktywator && vim aktywator
```

```
#!/bin/bash

cd .wine/blablabla

wine xx.exe
```

```
chmod +x aktywator
```

----------

## wirus

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> ...

 

Tylko, że każde kliknięcie w ten "aktywator" powoduje wyświetlenie zapytania:

```
Czy chcesz uruchomić "aktywator", czy wyświetlić jego zawartość?

"aktywator" jest uruchamialnym plikiem tekstowym
```

W każdym bądź razie daję SOLVED dla wcześniejszego rozwiązania.

----------

## cerbero

 *wirus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tylko, że każde kliknięcie w ten "aktywator" powoduje wyświetlenie zapytania:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nautilus -> Modyfikuj -> Preferencje -> Zachowanie -> Wykonywanie plików tekstowych po kliknięciu

----------

## bartass

Witam,

przepraszam, że odkopałem stary temat ale uważam, że moja rada  może się komuś na przyszłość przydać. Rozwiązuje ona wszystkie problemy/niedogodności wcześniej podanych metod.

tak więc zabieramy się do roboty...

```

wineshelllink 

options:

  --desktop     create a desktop link  (tworzy nam skrót na pulpicie)

  --menu        create a menu entry   (tworzy skrót w menu)

  --path xx     path to the application (ścieżka do pliku uruchamialnego np. /home/x/programy/Gentoo/Linux.exe)

  --link xx     name of link to create, including path  (nazwa naszego skrótu, który zostanie utworzony w menu/na pulpicie)

  --args xx     command-line arguments for the application (argumenty z jakimi ma zostać wykonany program)

  --icon xx     icon to display (ścieżka do ikony, np. /home/x/programy/Gentoo/icon.jpg)

  --workdir xx  working directory for the application (katalog roboczy aplikacji, w naszym przykładzie /home/x/programy/Gentoo/)

  --descr xx    application description (opis aplikacji)

```

Ja tworzyłem mój skrót do gry Return to Castle Wolfenstein w następujący sposób:

```

$ wineshelllink --desktop --path /home/bartass/Games/Return\ to\ Castle\ Wolfenstein/WolfSP.exe --icon /home/bartass/Games/Return\ to\ Castle\ Wolfenstein/10275.png --link Wolfenstein --workdir /home/bartass/Games/Return\ to\ Castle\ Wolfenstein/

```

P.S. U mnie nie chciała początkowo wyświetlić się ikona. Pomogła ręczna edycja skrótu i usunięcie w ścieżce do ikony znaków "\".

----------

## wirus

Rewelacja. Właśnie takiego rozwiązania szukałem. Dzięki.

----------

